# Tragic News Story: Neighbor kills family dog



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

This is truly horrible.

White Lake family's dog dies after alleged beating from neighbor - Fox 2 News Headlines


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

So, when will people decide enough is enough and just use dog/bear spray?

It will stop dog aggression and people will still have their pet.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dogs fought constantly for 3 years. Both dog owners deserve animal cruelty charges, as does the jerk with the bat. The puppy should be removed too because the jerks don't know how to contain and manage a dog. 

The story is really sad for the dog. The owners are acting all tragic and stuff, but when the cop got there the dog was still alive and the cop asked if they were going to take it to the vet, and well, too bad its going to die anyway, no point I guess. 

Irritating neighbors.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

selzer said:


> The dogs fought constantly for 3 years. Both dog owners deserve animal cruelty charges, as does the jerk with the bat. The puppy should be removed too because the jerks don't know how to contain and manage a dog.
> 
> The story is really sad for the dog. *The owners are acting all tragic and stuff, but when the cop got there the dog was still alive and the cop asked if they were going to take it to the vet, and well, too bad its going to die anyway*, no point I guess.
> 
> Irritating neighbors.


^^^^This!! Why the heck weren't they rushing the dog to the vet?! And this 'he's dying...he's dying right now...there he goes...' I mean...come on!!! I'd be rushing my dog to the vet, at the very least to be put out of misery...you know how much that dog is probably suffering!? And a wounded organism can hang on for a long time...a lot longer than most realize. They said in the article that the dog died on the tape...I didn't hear/see a dead dog...I saw a stunned/shocked dog that needed medical attention...jeesh...stupid...stupid...stupid...and I agree the other puppy should be taken away...ANOTHER gsd puppy at that...disgusting...but I have ZERO sympathy for the owners....only the poor dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

In the end the dog pays for people's (both) stupidity


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

It's true - they should have been able to contain their dog - the fence he jumped to get to the neighbors dog looked like a split rail from the video, so he should have been leashed. I don't know that area so I don't know if there was an emergency vet for them to go to. 

It was very tragic.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Suka said:


> This is truly horrible.
> 
> White Lake family's dog dies after alleged beating from neighbor - Fox 2 News Headlines


 
People are stupid. It's that simple.

We have an idiot with a pitbull mix in our neighborhood. Dog has been loose on several occasions. He is on our walk route and have had several run in with this dog and his idiot owner. I went to thier front door one morning and the guy was a jerk about it. I let him know his dog was loose and he turned and yelled at his wife then mummbled a thanks as he close the door in my face. 

Then while I was working with my dog he let his dog out the back door with us in plain sight. I think he seen me working with my dog and decided to mess with us. Dog was still in the fenced yard but it just screwed up our training as Cruz doesn't like this dog. I did yell a few choice words as we walked on around the corner. I was pissed.

Then as we've seen before, dog was outside the yard again one morning. I decided to turn around and go back home and call the police. Called and informed them about the dog and let them know the dog was aggressive and loose on multiple occasions. They called out the animal control guy and I haven't seen the dog since. 

All this lazy jerkoff had to do was fix his delapitated picket fence gate and all would have been good. The gate was broken and had a step ladder leaned against it to keep it shut. What an idiot.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I am most appalled at the fact that this went on for years. So ..now that one dog is dead will they do something to make sure the dogs stay on their own property and do not menace other people on their property?

It sounds like the beating was more than needed , it sounds like the lady could have taken her GSD to the vet..but articles are notoriously incomplete or flat out false. 

We have been told her dog was not a threat after the first blow..by her. We have no idea what the other incidents have been like over the last 3 years..we don't even know if the other dog got out of his yard or if this was a one way thing where the GSD was constantly getting into their yard and biting them or their dog . 

A lot of times when you have an area where animal control is useless or flat out absent , people take things into their own hands. There was a GSD in Ireland where my husband use to live. This dog would run off his property and attack people walking down the road , and he would attack cars going by. He had killed a few dogs in the area off his property , and the final straw was he knocked a 5 year od boy off his bike and started attacking him. Men from the next farm ran over with sticks and started hitting him ..THEN the owner comes out to get his dog. The dog would have savaged that kid if the men did not happen to be in the next field. 

It was the final straw because that night someone poisoned the dog. There was no animal control for several counties , and if you made a complaint you had to appear in court. Apparently that had been done twice , with no results. The owner , to top it all off , was Garda ( police) .And now the dog was segueing from smaller dogs to attacking a kid.

In general people who poison animals sicken me.. but in this case I can see how people who would not otherwise do that would be pushed to act.

I guess there is always 3 sides to every story ..but when it comes to things like this OWNER stupidity is always the common denominator.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Detriot


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Detriot


Probably all that needs to be said.


----------



## suebisaga (Oct 16, 2007)

White lake is not Detroit. Or even near it really. People are stupid every where. Both owners were at fault. Yes, the dog paid with his life but we were not there and we shouldn't judge. I have a physical fence in my front yard and back yard. 5 feet high chain link. All my dogs can jump it but don't. People who live down the road have a lab that finds it fun to tease my dogs on my property. We live on 10 acres. I have asked the owner a number of times to keep his dog home. But hey it's the country (white lake) and he's a friendly dog so what's the harm? We'll the harm came when his friendly dog knocked my son off his bike on our drive way and my dogs jumped the fence and mauled his dog. They jumped him as a pack and killed him. When I took the dog home the owner was pissed at me and tried to sue me. Ok, your off leash dog was on my property for the umpteen time and hurt my son and when my dogs finally had it with him after he hurt my kid it's my fault? How is that my fault? My dogs were defending there boy. It's like the person who freaks out when there dog gets hit by a car when it was running loose and the person don't stop or even if they do the dogs got no id and the driver should be what a psychic? and just know where the dog lives. If I hit a dog I'd feel awful but depending on where I am I may not stop. Where's the owners responsibility on keeping there dog home on there property.
Yes, it is awful but really it's not a Detroit thing. Living in Michigan does not mean living in Detroit. Huge pet pee on mine.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

suebisaga said:


> White lake is not Detroit. Or even near it really. *People are stupid every where.* Both owners were at fault. Yes, the dog paid with his life but we were not there and we shouldn't judge. I have a physical fence in my front yard and back yard. 5 feet high chain link. All my dogs can jump it but don't. People who live down the road have a lab that finds it fun to tease my dogs on my property. We live on 10 acres. I have asked the owner a number of times to keep his dog home. But hey it's the country (white lake) and he's a friendly dog so what's the harm? We'll the harm came when his friendly dog knocked my son off his bike on our drive way and my dogs jumped the fence and mauled his dog. They jumped him as a pack and killed him. When I took the dog home the owner was pissed at me and tried to sue me. Ok, your off leash dog was on my property for the umpteen time and hurt my son and when my dogs finally had it with him after he hurt my kid it's my fault? How is that my fault? My dogs were defending there boy. It's like the person who freaks out when there dog gets hit by a car when it was running loose and the person don't stop or even if they do the dogs got no id and the driver should be what a psychic? and just know where the dog lives. If I hit a dog I'd feel awful but depending on where I am I may not stop. Where's the owners responsibility on keeping there dog home on there property.
> Yes, it is awful but really it's not a Detroit thing. Living in Michigan does not mean living in Detroit. Huge pet pee on mine.


This!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

suebisaga said:


> White lake is not Detroit. Or even near it really. People are stupid every where. Both owners were at fault. Yes, the dog paid with his life but we were not there and we shouldn't judge. I have a physical fence in my front yard and back yard. 5 feet high chain link. All my dogs can jump it but don't. People who live down the road have a lab that finds it fun to tease my dogs on my property. We live on 10 acres. I have asked the owner a number of times to keep his dog home. But hey it's the country (white lake) and he's a friendly dog so what's the harm? We'll the harm came when his friendly dog knocked my son off his bike on our drive way and my dogs jumped the fence and mauled his dog. They jumped him as a pack and killed him. When I took the dog home the owner was pissed at me and tried to sue me. Ok, your off leash dog was on my property for the umpteen time and hurt my son and when my dogs finally had it with him after he hurt my kid it's my fault? How is that my fault? My dogs were defending there boy. It's like the person who freaks out when there dog gets hit by a car when it was running loose and the person don't stop or even if they do the dogs got no id and the driver should be what a psychic? and just know where the dog lives. If I hit a dog I'd feel awful but depending on where I am I may not stop. Where's the owners responsibility on keeping there dog home on there property.
> *Yes, it is awful but really it's not a Detroit thing. Living in Michigan does not mean living in Detroit. Huge pet pee on mine.*


Haha, as someone who grew up in Rochester Mi (1.5 north of D-town)....I concur lol! I always love it when I tell people we're trying to move to Grand Rapids (we currently live in Portland/Vancouver area in Washington) say. "oh...but aren't you worried about Detroit? Isn't it really dangerous there?"


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL DaniFani, that's funny b/c I lived in GR for 28 years before I went to Detroit for the first time (other than one layover/customs at the airport on the way to Africa and back). Detroit is...ew, no, but most of its 'burbs are the complete opposite (plus, it's Flint you've got to worry about!).


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I never posted this story here. It was on fb and another GSD board I am on. 

Last May my hubby had flown home to NM for a funeral. Previous month we had to put his mom in a nursing home. All of her stuff was moved to my garage. 

While my hubby was gone to the funeral my sister came for a visit. We arranged for a few charities to pick up most of my MIL furniture but the garage was still fairly full. Bad weather was forecast and in fact the Moore tornado hit that day 2 hours from us. My sis and I worked to get everything moved so I could get my car back in the garage before the weather hit.

This was my mistake: we took a break in the yard on the patio, all 3 dogs were with us. I thought I had closed the door into the garage - the garage door was up. I had not fully latched it and the wind blew it open. 

My neighbor has 5 dogs that have fence fought with mine. He never calls them off, I have to get mine as I don't tolerate it. He also allows his dogs to come out in the front unleashed. They get on my lawn and in my garage if it is open. I have taken them home many times.

Now the story is laid, door is up, door blows open, GUESS WHO has his dogs out front? I believe Kayos heard or saw the dog in the garage when the door blew open. I imagine but cannot prove the dog was in the garage. With all the stuff in the garage she never would know the dog was out unless it was in the garage. Kayos chased the dog back to its property. Thank goodness Havoc and Mayhem and stayed put in the yard. 

I heard a HEY! and a bark and snarling (his dog not mine) instantly realized Kayos was MIA and went after her. When I got out to the lawn she was on the property line and I called her to me. She came immediately but the neighbors dog came too. Kayos turned and twisted her collar out of my hand and went trotting after the dog. The neighbor jumped on her and began kicking her with steel toe boots. I jumped in and grabbed her and held her and apologized to the neighbor for her being out. He screamed that he would kill my dogs and I LOST IT! I had held my temper. 

Despite his dog constantly out and in the wrong and this being the first time Kayos was out I also knew we had made a mistake and was going to take responsibility for it. Until he threatened to kill my dogs. The language I used is not repeatable. I took Kay to the vet, she was fine just very sore and bruised. I was very afraid her prosthetic hip was dislodged but it was not. She could not walk for 4 days. The police were called by me and a complaint filed. 

We no longer speak to the neighbor and have surveillance cameras all around the house. 

This stuff is not limited to "stupid owners" it can happen to anyone.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

As an aside, I'm from Waterford, MI outside of Detroit and I actually really miss Michigan.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My Grandmother lived in Lincoln Park. I was born there. MI is a lovely state. Detroit has had some hard times tho. 

I could say my neighbor is a stupid red neck Okie (he is) but that does not make all of Oklahoma a bad place. Well McAlester is pretty bad..... we are biding our time until our job moves us. We sure did not chose to live here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Suka said:


> As an aside, I'm from Waterford, MI outside of Detroit and I actually really miss Michigan.


Hart, Mi. I really miss it too. Nothing better than growing up 10 minutes from Lake Michigan


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

What a horrible story, I can't believe the dog wasn't taken to the vet. I would have been covering my dog, if the guy were to hit me he'd be in jail. I don't think I could just look on and see someone beating my dog. I feel for the poor dog. He was let down multiple times by his owners


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

The only place we vacation is Michigan...and we will probably never get to see it all...so beautiful..


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, even the suburbs are nothing like Detroit. I used to visit friends every summer who lived in Redford.

It's like people who think all of Chicago is like downtown Chicago, or the whole city is dangerous.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I had no idea where Whitelake was. Just saw it was reported in Detroit news from the link and saw chance for laughs. I think we are all in agreement Detroit sucks though.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

this is all over a certain Facebook group. The only people I can find in the article to blame is the owners of poor Duke. 3 years of ongoing fighting over the dog being in the neighbor's yard and they want to blame the neighbor?
In my neighborhood, this would have ended the second time there was a dog fight in the neighbor's yard. 
Was the method a wrong? Absolutely but from what I've read it sounds more like a passionate grab for the first weapon at hand. The dog was attacking his pet which was safely tethered in his backyard. How many times do I see people here (or in any group of dog owners!) talk about the lengths they would go to protect their dogs? 
In the end, the owner knew that if Duke got out he would likely go to this neighbor's house. End of story


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Whole thing is just sad all around and the dogs paid.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Whole thing is just sad all around and the dogs paid.


Yeah, but it is not tragic. Tragic is when there is just nothing anyone could do. This was the result of an owner's complete negligence in containing his dog. Nobody thinks someone will beat their dog to death with a bat, but people shoot dogs, and they run them over with cars. It's tragic when it was the first time the dog ever ran amok, it stops being tragic when it goes on for 3 years. We are all sorry for people who undergo tragic events. I am not remotely sorry for these people. I am angry at them on a number of levels. They truly do not see anything wrong with how they managed this dog and how they treated it at the end. Who would call the news in on a story like this? It is shameful. The dog is done suffering now. That one. I wouldn't be surprised if they retaliate against the other dog.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

there is actually video that the owners took of the poor dog's suffering. 
I haven't brought myself to watch it and don't plan to.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I did. That's where you hear them telling the cop that they've been fighting constantly for three years, and you hear the cop asking them if they are going to take the dog to the vet. And then they say no, he's done, it's in his lungs or something like that. 

In most lousy neighborhoods it usually takes the cops a while to get there, especially if it is not an emergency. I wonder how long this dog suffered before they desided to videotape it. Jerks.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm glad that you, my forum friends, feel the way you do. I was a bit surprised that no one mentioned it in the FB thread... all the things you have mentioned here. I was pretty disgusted when I saw it and thought I was an oddball since no one else had voiced it there.


----------

